# Can I install Windows 7 Home Premium from a Windows 7 Pro disk?



## 98uk

My brother bought Home Premium from FreeRoller but obviously, the ISO will take a while to arrive.

I have a Windows 7 Pro disk (burned from an ISO) that I got through MSDNAA. Provided he has a legit key, can he install Win 7 HP from my Win 7 Pro disk?

It's a 64bit key and the disk holds the 64bit kernal.


----------



## error10

If you leave the activation key blank during the installation, it should ask you which edition of Windows you want to install. Or if you enter the activation key, it should install Home Premium automatically.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
If you leave the activation key blank during the installation, it should ask you which edition of Windows you want to install. Or if you enter the activation key, it should install Home Premium automatically.

When I left the Product Key field blank during the installation of 7 Home Premium, it did not ask me which edition I wanted to install. What gives?


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
When I left the Product Key field blank during the installation of 7 Home Premium, it did not ask me which edition I wanted to install. What gives?

Well, I could be wrong. It happens sometimes. This is what they did in Vista, anyway. Let me fire up a VM and see what happens...


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

I think because it installs the files before asking you for your key, the discs are now version and platform depenant so pro 64 will only do pro 64 and hp 64 will only do hp 64 but if you google there are legit links to the ISOs


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains* 
I think because it installs the files before asking you for your key, the discs are now version and platform depenant so pro 64 will only do pro 64 and hp 64 will only do hp 64 but if you google there are legit links to the ISOs

Yeah, but when I installed Windows 7 Home Premium, I intentionally left the Product Key field blank during the installation and never asked me which edition I wanted to install.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Yeah, but when I installed Windows 7 Home Premium, I intentionally left the Product Key field blank during the installation and never asked me which edition I wanted to install.

was it a HP disc? It was the same with XP, pro disc couldnt install home and homne disc couldnt install pro


----------



## error10

Well crap, I guess they did change it in Windows 7. This explains how to re-enable the product selection screen.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains* 
was it a HP disc? It was the same with XP, pro disc couldnt install home and homne disc couldnt install pro

Well, of course it was a Home Premium DVD since I installed Home Premium. Weren't you paying attention? Or are you sleepy?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Well crap, I guess they did change it in Windows 7. This explains how to re-enable the product selection screen.

Meh. I'd rather stay 100% legit.


----------



## Slinkey123

I remember with vista a retail copy would allow you to install any version you liked. But with OEM you couldnt.. Guessing a downloaded version would be the same as OEM so i dont think you will be able to.

But im not 100% sure.


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Well crap, I guess they did change it in Windows 7. This explains how to re-enable the product selection screen.

yup thats it +1


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Meh. I'd rather stay 100% legit.









Yeah, so would I. But there's nothing illegitimate about that.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Yeah, so would I. But there's nothing illegitimate about that.

Really? I mean, I paid $49.99 for my copy of Windows 7 Home Premium. Would it cost me extra to make it install Ultimate?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

yep you would need the ulitamate key doing what error shows just unlocks the files so any disc can install any version


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Really? I mean, I paid $49.99 for my copy of Windows 7 Home Premium. Would it cost me extra to make it install Ultimate?

You still have to get a license from Microsoft. Come on, you know this.


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Really? I mean, I paid $49.99 for my copy of Windows 7 Home Premium. Would it cost me extra to make it install Ultimate?

well its not illegal to modify a windows dvd anyways as long as its for personel use and u have a legit key (thats the way i see things but its a massive grey area)


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains* 
yep you would need the ulitamate key doing what error shows just unlocks the files so any disc can install any version

So, I could buy the Home Premium disc and then get an illegal Ultimate Product Key... I think. I don't want to, but I'm trying to hold up my point, but it's becoming rather unstable.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
You still have to get a license from Microsoft. Come on, you know this.









I don't know how to get one without buying the packaged product from the store.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

get a key from MS and instead of waiting for the ISO to dl just use your HP disc or if a friend has lost their disc you can reinstall using your modied disc and their key


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains* 
get a key from MS and instead of waiting for the ISO to dl just use your HP disc or if a friend has lost their disc you can reinstall using your modied disc and their key

But I don't know how to get a key from MS. I'm just a regular consumer.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

microsoft store


----------



## blupupher

The .iso you downloaded from MSDN-AA is for Pro only.
It probably will not accept the Premium Key (but you can always try).


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains* 
microsoft store

doh u got there before me >.< u get the option to do 3 things

Quote:

Download [?]
Download + Backup disc (add $0.00) [?]
Ship it [?]


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains* 
microsoft store

So if the download fails or looks like it's going to take a day or something, then I can just perform this trick. Otherwise, I don't see a purpose other than trying to get Ultimate for the cost of Home Premium. But as I alluded to before: that involves piracy.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blupupher* 
The .iso you downloaded from MSDN-AA is for Pro only.
It probably will not accept the Premium Key (but you can always try).

Uhh... this was the answer I was looking for. No idea what the rest of your were harking on about...


----------

